# Mantis wont eat



## lullaby10 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey all-my mantis hasn't eaten in about 5 days (She is L3-L4) and she keeps running away from her food. Is this normal?


----------



## Rib (Oct 31, 2005)

How long since her last shed? She's probably going to shed very soon


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm not sure, I got her last week. Now I'm getting nervous about her shedding. I don't want anything to happen to her.


----------



## Rib (Oct 31, 2005)

You shouldnt worry so much, as long as she has something to hold onto at the top of the tank it'll be fine. Just mist her with water every evening and it should be fine. I've found that most of My Mantids have shed during the night so the evening seems the best time to do it. Good luck


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 31, 2005)

Will screen door mesh work?


----------



## Rib (Oct 31, 2005)

I shouldn't see why not


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!! I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Samzo (Oct 31, 2005)

The food items could be too big also. It is most likely shedding soon though.


----------



## Ian (Oct 31, 2005)

What I sometimes do, is pull a leg off a cric, or open a waxworm or something, and then put it up to their mouth. Nearll aways works, and they eventually grasp the food, and munch it!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, I came home today from lunch and she had moulted!!!!!! YEA!!!! How long until she hardens up again?

Thanks all for you help!!!


----------



## Samzo (Oct 31, 2005)

1 Day


----------



## FieroRumor (Jan 6, 2006)

That's great news! I'm glad it was just getting ready to molt.

Got any pics?


----------



## Tapos (Jan 6, 2006)

i have lost several due to crickets attacking during molt. so i also hold the feeder with tongs, put it to the mouth of the non-eater and i usually have success.


----------

